# Recessed Door Latch Approach



## Mig (Oct 30, 2016)

This is something that's been coming up for me lately, regarding ANSI 2003 (also checked out the commentary which only served to throw a monkey wrench in my understanding) can a pull side latch approach door ever be recessed? I understand the code states that you can recess the door 8" max when an obstruction is within 18" of the door. From this I thought only forward approach is allowed for recessed doors, as a latch approach requires 24" on the pull side. Hence because your already going beyond the 18", you've already violated the code. Therefore its not possible to have an accessible pull side latch approach at a recessed door.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 30, 2016)

*you are correct. Recesses out of clearance area.*






*these below are front approach only*


----------



## mark handler (Oct 30, 2016)

If it is something you cannot change, consider an automatic or automated door opener. Or reverse the door swing.


----------



## Mig (Oct 31, 2016)

No worries, the project is still in the DD stage, so I'm catching these problem early.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 31, 2016)

Here is how California states this (and modified by adding the additional language in italics) in CBC 11B-404.2.4.3.

11B-404.2.4.3 Recessed doors and gates. Maneuvering clearances *for forward approach* shall be provided when any obstruction within 18 inches (457 mm) of the latch side _at an interior doorway, or within 24 inches (610 mm) of the latch side of an exterior doorway,_ projects
more than 8 inches (203 mm) beyond the face of the door, measured perpendicular to the face of the door or gate.​
Of course, in California we went the extra mile and required 60" of depth (fig 11B-404-2-4-1(h) - see below) instead of the 54" shown in figure (e) by Mark above.






Effectively, this 60" clearance in (h) turns the door into a front approach anyway!


----------

